# FALLOUT3 APPCRASH on PC



## cainho (Aug 5, 2009)

hello !

i've bought Fallout 3 recently for my laptop and when i tried to play it, i got an appcrash message from windows. i don't know very much about pc's so i'm asking if somebody could help me. any tips are useful ! thx for everything.


----------



## Cdx (Jan 23, 2009)

Hello cainho, and welcome to TSF!

Download RevoUninstaller from my signature, and run it to uninstall Fallout 3 using RevoUninstaller, reboot your computer and reinstall the game.

This can be a possible corruption in your game files from your previous installation.

Also please click "Steps before Posting" and follow those instructions to see if it fixes this problem.

Also please post your system specs:
RAM
Motherboard
Graphics Card
PSU(Power Supply)(Open case, write down model/brand/watts)
CPU

Let me know the results.


----------



## Lord Sirian (Jan 14, 2007)

While following the steps Cdx mentioned, pay particular attention to updating your DirectX and graphics card drivers.

If you have an Nvidia Card, these are the Drivers for you:

Nvidia Drivers

If you have an ATI Card, use these ones:

ATI Drivers


----------



## cainho (Aug 5, 2009)

hey !

I used the Revo Uninstaller and reinstalled Fallout and is still crashes when I click in New Game.

I also realized that, when I was searching on Google for solutions, I ran into this forum, specifically the "Steps before Posting" section, and I tried everything.

I'm using DirectX 10 and about the driver, its an Nvidia Card. When I tried to update it on Nvidia.com, they said that I need to get the driver directly from Sony Vaio website. I did it but, the driver is like 3 years old so, I thought that could be a problem too.

I don't know very good how to post spec but I will try, anything missing please let me know. And I want to thanks in advance for the help ok !!!

System specs:

Operating System: Windows Vista™ Ultimate (6.0, Build 6002) Service Pack 2 (6002.lh_sp2rtm.090410-1830)
System Manufacturer: Sony Corporation
System Model: VGN-AR730E
BIOS: Ver 1.00PARTTBL
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU T8100 @ 2.10GHz (2 CPUs), ~2.1GHz
Memory: 3070MB RAM
DirectX Version: DirectX 10

Card name: NVIDIA GeForce 8400M GT 
Manufacturer: NVIDIA
Chip type: GeForce 8400M GT
DAC type: Integrated RAMDAC
Display Memory: 1520 MB
Dedicated Memory: 241 MB
Shared Memory: 1279 MB

Thats it, anything else, let me know ok ! Thanks people !


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

Hey Cainho, and welcome to TSF.

Those specs are exactly what I need, thank you. This is the driver you need for your graphics card. I would also like to upgrade your Directx 9 too. Post back if you still have problems or it is fixed.


----------



## cainho (Aug 5, 2009)

hello again !

So, I installed the DirectX you gave me but... when I tried to install the driver, I got an error message, saying that the program didn't find any compatible driver with my hardware... don't know what this is. And I tried to run Fallout again, it crashed but I noticed a great increase on the FPS, on the new game screen. I have Xfire so it shows me FPS when I open the game, but when I click new game it crashes as usual. Any tips ? Thanks guys !!


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

Can you post a screenshot of the error message you are getting? To do this, open start menu then type _snipping tool_. You will be able to highlight what you want to capture.


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

hello cainho,
try this fix:

download MaximizedWindow from *here*
(if the site asked you to sign up, do it, to be able to download the file)
This allows you to run the game in a Maximized window with no window trim
to make this work, create a shortcut of the file
Edit the shortcut to add in the 3 arguments:

"...\MaximizedWindow.exe" [Delay in Seconds] [Window Width] [Window Height]
to make the trim disappear you need to set the game's resolution same as the Windows Resolution
and set the window width and height higher by one step

eg : if your Windows resolution is 1024 x 768
set your game res to 1024 x 768 and check the windowed option

in the MaximizedWindow shortcut set the res to 1280 x 1024

Delay in Seconds: How long to wait before the window is adjusted. This allows you to start the Fallout Launcher, run the MaximizedWindow.exe and have time to start up Fallout.

Window Width: The width of the resolution of your game

Window Height: The height of the resolution of your game

so the shortcut goes like this for example :
"...\MaximizedWindow.exe" 10 1280 1024


----------



## cainho (Aug 5, 2009)

Hey !

Well, I tried using the MaximizedWindow.exe, but it didn't work either...

And now related to the error, I can't post a screenshot because the message is in Portuguese. But I translated it to here: "(...)saying that the program didn't find any compatible driver with my hardware...". If you want the screenshot anyway, I will post it, just for you to see that an error occurs.

Thanks again guys, I really appreciate the help. And I just ask for you to keep trying every fix, even if it is a hunch.

And just for the record, my laptop CAN run this game right ? I checked on Can You Run It? and on Game-o-Meter, and I passed. But you guys know better how to check the specs so, can I run this ? Thanks again !! Waiting for the reply !


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

can you please post your full laptop specs??
to do that press start and in the search area right this: dxdiag
press enter
in the bottom you will see: "save all info"
press it, and save a txt file then upload it here


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

In post # 4 it looks like he posted the specs that matter, but hey you could just attach the dxdiag we can confirm it. 

Could you also provide the site where you can download the sony drivers?


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

download Revo uninstaller from my sig
use it to uninstall the Nvidia Drivers and all the remaining in the registry and from your HDD
now download the latest drivers for your 8400M from here:
http://www.nvidia.com/object/geforce_notebook_winvista_186.03_whql.html

also this is the download page for your laptop:
http://esupport.sony.com/US/perl/swu-list.pl?mdl=VGN-AR730E&region_id=1

you can get any driver you need
you can get the video driver if you don't want to download it from Nvidia
just click on Video and download the last one (Nvidia)


----------



## cainho (Aug 5, 2009)

hey guys !

So, here is the full specs, I will post it first and then I will uninstall the drivers and try again. I post the results later. Thanks !!


----------



## cainho (Aug 5, 2009)

hi again !!

I tried to install the driver and it didn't work again. So, I searched about this error on Google, and I found out that my card (8400M) IS supported for this driver (186.03), but not on SONY VAIO laptops !! So I think that's why it doesn't install.

And I think I'm not able to play because of my drivers. The driver from Sony support is very old ! Maybe this is the reason, but I don't know it's just a guess. Please check my full specs I posted before and if you guys have any other fixes, I will be greatful. Thanks !!


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

I want you to try an earlier driver ok? Try this driver, 179.48 and see if it works.


----------



## cainho (Aug 5, 2009)

Hey !!

This driver (179.48) didn't work either, I can't install it. Same problem, no compatible hardware ! Waiting for new fixes, thanks !


----------



## cainho (Aug 5, 2009)

Already followed this method, but it didn't solve my problem.. Thanks !!


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

Try the driver from Sony found here.


----------



## cainho (Aug 5, 2009)

Hi !

That's the driver I used to have here. The first try to play the game, was using this driver.

But I have something new now ! I managed to install the drivers you've said before, I searched for a way to make they work. I tried the 179.48 and the 190.xx (don't remember), but it didn't work either. Maybe my laptop doesn't run this game... =/

Any other fixes ?? Thanks !!


----------



## Zombeast (Aug 6, 2008)

is your fallout 3 fully up to date


----------



## cainho (Aug 5, 2009)

Yes it is ! I have patch 1.6 installed ! Thanks !


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

Have you tried updating your Directx 9? Fallout 3 doesn't use directx 10


----------



## cainho (Aug 5, 2009)

Hey !

Yes, someone mentioned that and I installed Directx 9.0c

But, now that you mentioned again, I checked here in DxDiag and its saying that my directx version is 10 !! I will change again, maybe that's the problem !! Thanks !!


----------



## cainho (Aug 5, 2009)

Well... I don't know how to uninstall Directx 10 and install 9.0 ! Someone could help me ?? Thanks !! I think that's finally the problem...


----------



## cainho (Aug 5, 2009)

Hi again !!

So, I think we're getting closer ! The patch 1.7 was released, and I tried it. And I got something different. Before 1.7, when I launched the game, it crashed to desktop after 5-10 secs, giving me the error message from windows. Now, when I launch, it keeps loading for a long time and take 3-5 mins until crash. During this loading, sometimes the screen totally freezes but the music still plays. After some time, the screen go back to normal and it keep going like this until the final and usual crash.

My point is, I think that directx 9 is the final step for now ! I found on the internet, that will be a patch for Fallout to run with directx 10 but it might take a while. Until then, if i manage to change the directx, I think I'll be able to play. Looks like that my laptop can run it ! So, I'm waiting for help to change the directx. Thanks for everything guys !!


----------



## Cdx (Jan 23, 2009)

Hello again Cainho,

First let me ask you to try this.

Go to your Fallout 3 Folder, and Look to see if there are two .exe's of the game. For example, in my Age of Conan folder, there is a DirectX10 Game Version and a DX9 Version.

Look for the DX9 version, it might not say DX9 but look to see if there are two .exe files, and try running each one, and see if they crash.

Also for the DirectX, i heard it is not possible to revert it back to DirectX9, its a part of the OS, but you should be able to run the game with DX10 because it contains the DX9 files with it, i am not 100% though. Maybe Mcninjaguy will know.

Also, Try right clicking the game icon, click properties, then click compatibility, then click "Run this game in compability for:", then in the drop down menu click Windows XP.

Let me know the results.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

This game only runs on Dx 9, I just just checked my game. Run it in compatibility mode like what Cdx said.


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

Fallout 3 has known compatibility issues with ffdshow codecs, you'll have to set ffdshow to ignore Fallout 3. Here's how:
http://www.pchelpforum.com/pc-games/55579-fallout-3-possible-solutions.html
Go to #3

Also, when the Fallout 3 launcher window comes up go into the settings tab and set all graphics options to the lowest setting; 800x600 resolution, no AA, no AF, etc.


----------



## cainho (Aug 5, 2009)

Hey !

Ok, I will look for the 2 .exe files. The compatibility trick I have already tried, with all the options, including XP, didn't work either. And about the ffdshow, it was the first fix I found on the internet, maybe due to the high number of people reporting that. But I will try again, now that some progress is showing up  Thanks again guys, I let you all know the results !


----------



## cainho (Aug 5, 2009)

Hi !

Well, no success. There's only one Fallout3.exe and one FalloutLauncher.exe. I tried compatibility mode in both files, and didn't work.

I tried the ffdshow fix and all the others on the link, nothing worked.

And I just wonder, if i had Windows XP (with the DirectX 9) instead of Vista here, would it work ??


----------



## Cdx (Jan 23, 2009)

Possibly. It's always worth it to try in troubleshooting. Just make sure you backup your data.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

Try changing the security settings for that folder to allow full control. YOu can use this registry entry I have here (made by jcgriff2 on TSF) that is archived in a rar file. It will add an entry for when you right click on a file or folder to change the security permissions to allow you full control. I would reinstall the game not in its default location, but in something like this.

C:\Games\Bethesda Softworks\Fallout 3\..


----------



## cainho (Aug 5, 2009)

Hey !

So, right now I won't be able to change my OS. Guess I will have to wait a new patch from them that supports Fallout with Vista and/or DirectX 10.

This TakeOwn fix, I have to reinstall the game in a different folder and then use this registry entry ? Thanks !!


----------

